# Einszett Kristallklar - in stock or not?



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

According to your website Einszett Kristallklar Premium Windscreen Additive is shown as both In Stock *and* Sold Out - which is it?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Parish, 

Out of stock at the mo im afraid... Should only be a couple of days. 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Cheers Johnny - an order will be placed when it's back in (due to Grizzle's recommendation here) :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Johnny, this is now showing as In Stock, but the Buy Now button is disabled and displaying Sold Out.

Can you take a look please as I want to order some! :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

parish said:


> Johnny, this is now showing as In Stock, but the Buy Now button is disabled and displaying Sold Out.
> 
> Can you take a look please as I want to order some! :thumb:


Best to pm mr marine i spoke to him yest and the 1z windcreen additive is deffo in :thumb:


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

- All done - site ready and waiting for you........!!


Mr Marine


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Mr Marine said:


> - All done - site ready and waiting for you........!!
> 
> Mr Marine


 Take it you will be sleeping for the next 2 days (sat,sun) with all this running about :lol:


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

- sleep ? What's that !!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Mr Marine said:


> - All done - site ready and waiting for you........!!


Cheers :thumb: but.......

Just gone to order and now Einszett Glass Polish is showing as In Stock but the Buy Now button says Sold Out - is this in stock or not?


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

It is in stock, but we've taken it off the site as the Einszett Group Buy has taken it !!

New stock was ordered a few days ago - we're expecting another week before it hits our warehouse.

Mr Marine


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Mr Marine said:


> It is in stock, but we've taken it off the site as the Einszett Group Buy has taken it !!


:wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:

I considered the GB, but I don't really need the other two products.



Mr Marine said:


> New stock was ordered a few days ago - we're expecting another week before it hits our warehouse.


I really want to buy both products together to save on postage costs but if I wait for the polish to come back in stock there's a chance that the additive will be out of stock again.

Can I suggest that you modify your website so that people can buy out of stock products but choose to wait until everything is in stock before the order is despatched, i.e. effectively reserving the in-stock product to avoid this situation? Personally, I would be happy for my card to be debited at the time of order in this case as it would mean that you could not sell the in-stock item immediately so it is only fair that you receive payment for it immediately.


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

Sorry :devil:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

parish i'm down for two lots of the 1z group buy, if its ok with the C&S boys you could have my glass polish and i'll wait for it coming in cause i'm in no hurry and have a few other bits to add, (spouts, applicators,1z glanz wax) if thats any help to you?.. hope it doesnt confuse thigns to much lol

Graham


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> parish i'm down for two lots of the 1z group buy, if its ok with the C&S boys you could have my glass polish and i'll wait for it coming in cause i'm in no hurry and have a few other bits to add, (spouts, applicators,1z glanz wax) if thats any help to you?.. hope it doesnt confuse thigns to much lol
> 
> Graham


Cheers Graham, that's damn decent of you :thumb:

Mr. Marine, is there anyway we can do this?


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

I think now Mr Marine has gone to hide somewhere


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

You boys !!

Of course we can work something out ! Can we all calm down now I'm getting sore fingers !!

Send emails to adrian % cleanandshiny dot co dot uk 

Lads - stop panicking !!


Mr Marine


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Adrain... quick.... wee need an answer.. before u have a nervous break down!

Haha


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

lol see what happens when i have a couple of day off


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

Don't even go there Johhny.

Mr Marine


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

haha play nice lads...


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

It IS Friday isn't it ? !!!!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Order placed - thanks for your help Adrian and Graham, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

All sorted, thanks for the order !

Mr Marine


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Arrived this morning - top service, thanks :thumb: Top product too that Glas Polish (not used the screen wash yet)


----------

